

How to Treat ADHD Without Drugs - hachiya
http://nutritionfacts.org/2014/06/03/how-to-treat-adhd-without-drugs/

======
warfangle
Exercise definitely mitigates ADHD. It's been known for years and years and
years. This is nothing new.

But it's only part of the solution. Just like meds are only part of the
solution. Meds alone or exercise alone are totally not enough to treat the
situation, and should be combined with a comprehensive treatment program --
often including cognitive behavioral therapy (especially when diagnosed later
in life), organizational help, and the multitude of coping mechanisms that
need to come into play when dealing with ADHD.

